# quadrant scores!



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm curious as to what kinda scores everybody getting with their setup?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Your running the kangbang kernel, I see.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah I got it from your thread so far so good! Thanks for this anyways


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Quadrant scores mean next to nothing. But, in running a quick bench (clock rates at 368 MHz - 1804 MHz | Smartass), I grab 3294. Again though, benchmarks in customized devices don't really tell you much that's useful.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Uh I'm at work bored I'm just trying to pass time. But dont you mean 1887 GHz?Cox if you do. Damn! My phone wont turn on past 1.5


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

Omfgb clocked to 1920


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

I got a 3921 once my phone froze rite after that tho


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Damn! I keep mine at 1.22 I can normally go for weeks without a battery pull


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

This is my third and best thunderbolt. Is doesn't feeze often


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

on AOSP roms 3000+ is easy enough with simple 1700-1800ish overclocking. Sense Gingerbread roms 2000ish (give or take a couple hunded) and Froyo sense I've gotten up to about 2600-2800.









I've seen ZERO difference in real world performance. Matter of fact my Tbolt rather it was on perfect storm, gingeritis 3D, CM7 or Liquid Thundersense (each with kernel and overclocking speed of choice) pretty much all performed the same meaning close enough for me not to note any real difference in opening and running apps and games.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

jaymccoubrey said:


> This is my third and best thunderbolt. Is doesn't feeze often


I'm hoping that my third Thunderbotl will be charm as well.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Uh I'm at work bored I'm just trying to pass time. But dont you mean 1887 GHz?Cox if you do. Damn! My phone wont turn on past 1.5


No, I mean MHz, that would be 1.804 GHz, but 1804 GHz doesn't exist in the world of computing, as that would actually get into the Terahertz range. Wikipedia actually has a great article on the Hertz scale last I checked if you want to read up on it.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> I've seen ZERO difference in real world performance. Matter of fact my Tbolt rather it was on perfect storm, gingeritis 3D, CM7 or Liquid Thundersense (each with kernel and overclocking speed of choice) pretty much all performed the same meaning close enough for me not to note any real difference in opening and running apps and games.


Yeah, Quadrant scores mean nothing. Cyanogen wrote an article a while ago getting something like 3500 - 4000+ scores on CM6.1.2 because of one virtual customization that he made. But that customization only makes the ROM perform well on benchmarks, noticeable real-world impacts were null. Quadrant/Linpack are great for figuring out which devices manage their hardware best out-of-the-box, but beyond that, they aren't really worth while. And when companies start getting to the point of manufacturing for benchmarks like some major CPU companies out there in the desktop world, benchmarks will never mean a thing again.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i can get 2500 on CM7 all day long at 1.4ghz.
as for sense, i just ran my skyrader 2.1 hybrid ROM and got 1062 at 1ghz. pretty poor.
can i tell a difference in real world performance? no, not really. going through the settings menu seems slightly faster on CM7, but opening apps, and smoothness seem just about even.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"HalosGhost said:


> No, I mean MHz, that would be 1.804 GHz, but 1804 GHz doesn't exist in the world of computing, as that would actually get into the Terahertz range. Wikipedia actually has a great article on the Hertz scale last I checked if you want to read up on it.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


My fault I meant to put a period after the one I was in a hurry when I was reponding


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

View attachment 1327


I think I have a problem here :-(


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> View attachment 2033
> 
> 
> I think I have a problem here :-(


I don't really think so. It looks like your running a Sense ROM, and largely due to the fact that there is less running in an AOSP ROM, it will perform better (both on benchmarks and in the wild). But again, these don't mean anything. If you don't notice lag on your device, then don't worry about it. If you are really worried about it, flash CM7 or OM(F)GB.



villae81 said:


> My fault I meant to put a period after the one I was in a hurry when I was reponding


Haha, no big deal. And yeah, but my device gets finnicky pretty quickly after I get above 1850 MHz even though KangBang supports up to 2036 MHz, I just leave it at 358-1024 most of the time, I don't need much more than that.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

This is what I got running Liquid Thunderbread 2.6

View attachment 2070


and

View attachment 2071


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> View attachment 2070
> View attachment 2071


Both of these get the Invalid attachment message when I attempt to follow them. Just a heads-up.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Agreed Quadrant scores are mostly useless, but this is on CM7 1.6.1, Imo's 3.5.8 at 1.4ghz extreme, IX gov..

View attachment 1383


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

Cm7 tiamat kernel, undervolted -75, 192-1036mhz conservative


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Vanilla Bean with Ziggy ztest mecha kernel. O/C to 1.92 ghz.
View attachment 1396


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I scored 58,283 units running CM7 RC 1.6.1 with the stock kernel underclocked to 698 MHz.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

skinien said:


> I scored 58,283 units running CM7 RC 1.6.1 with the stock kernel underclocked to 698 MHz.


Lol, pics or it didn't happen. And if you did, the point is proven again.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## hydr0nem (Aug 20, 2011)

Well Ive been running pretty good....This is with CM7 1.6.1 with slayhers kernal..OC'd to 1.8 GHz
Believe me or not, I can actually run all day at 1.8..
View attachment 1667


----------



## killalude (Aug 16, 2011)

4130 not bad cm1.7 with kang bang cfs kernel

Just got 4290


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dang what am I doing wrong only getting 2700ish

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Tumbleweed65 said:


> Dang what am I doing wrong only getting 2700ish
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Lol max out the kernal clock speed, set governor to performance, and run it till u get 4100


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Lol max out the kernal clock speed, set governor to performance, and run it till u get 4100


Or we could stop caring about benchmarks so people don't keep doing this since doing that for an extended period of time can be damaging to the hardware.

All the best

-HG


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Or we could stop caring about benchmarks so people don't keep doing this since doing that for an extended period of time can be damaging to the hardware.
> 
> All the best
> 
> -HG


Why are you so anal about this? The thread was just for fun anyway... If overclocking/modifying scripts to get a bigger bench score makes you feel like a bigger man then let them do it...

To the OP: I suppose I am the only one who doesn't overclock or change kernels. I ran it and got 1400-1500 on stock kernel with BAMF 2.4.1 ADR.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

My 2700ish is from stock kernel and not oc'ed guess the sarcasm was not noticed from my post
Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

bond32 said:


> Why are you so anal about this? The thread was just for fun anyway... If overclocking/modifying scripts to get a bigger bench score makes you feel like a bigger man then let them do it...


Dude, you didn't know? your quadrant score is in direct relation to your internet nyancat size. My 3300 at 1.4ghz means I'm hung like 'the hedgehog' :grin3:

*edit*

My apologies, just trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

This thread is for posting your thunderbolt's quadrant scores not arguing.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

[email protected] that was good

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Or we could stop caring about benchmarks so people don't keep doing this since doing that for an extended period of time can be damaging to the hardware.
> 
> All the best
> 
> -HG


No i agree. Its really no point.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not trying to be anal about benchmarking. Afterall, I come from the world of desktop overclocking. I recognize that benchmarking can serve a purpose sometimes. But for these kinds of devices, not really. Not to mention that newbies who don't understand the consequences of


BennyJr said:


> Lol max out the kernal clock speed, set governor to performance, and run it till u get 4100


 (No offense to you man), are more likely to do this without reading into it all and then permanently damage the CPU.

I'm fine for this thread to keep going, but can OP edit post to have a standard disclaimer about excessive overclocking or something?

And sorry if I've been coming across strongly, I'd just rather not see a post of a new kid saying that his phone won't start up anymore because they oC'd it to 2 GHz with the Performance governor for half an hour.

All the best,

-HG

P.S. Not trying to insult or flame anyone. Just explaining myself.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> I'm fine for this thread to keep going, but can OP edit post to have a standard disclaimer about excessive overclocking or something?


It definitely would not hurt but unfortunately if they don't read enough to see its not good to oc to high or to long they probably won't read the disclaimer

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I started this thread just for fun!!!I don't know about you guys but I use my phone other than business matters. I don't run quadrant checks everytime I boot up. I don't even have it installed for now. it doesn't stay in my phone longer than two days. also, if I break my phone its on me. Ill just throw it in the tub, call my ins and they'll send me another one or use one of my two upgrades available.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Quadrant/Linnpack are definitive methods of comparing efficiency of a system ASSUMNG NO CHEATS ARE INVOLVED.

If I am running CM7 on my HTC Thunderbolt at 1.4ghz and you are running CM7 on your HTC Thunderbolt at 1.4ghz and I score xxxx and you score yyyy obviously something on my device is limiting overall system performance. It can be anything, from having a bluetooth device paired to a rogue app running in the background. These things are important and actually quite healthy for any systems user to run routinely as a sort of "maintenance" checkup. Run a clean system, get an average of what your scores should look like, and then run it once in awhile to see if you're still in line. If not, something is wrong and your system isn't functioning as it should.

Now cheating the system, ie - specifically messing with the Quadrant install apk location to boost disk performance is stupid and the only thing ruining the validity of it as a true benchmark, are those cheaters. On a fair phone-to-phone, Rom-to-Rom basis it is a perfectly fine method of comparing device performance. Alot of people claim they don't see the difference and blah-blah-blah, well let me just drop this:

My cousin was on his Droid X using the stock Blur framework. I had my Droid X on a stripped out version using Launcher Pro. Me being an avid PC gamer all my life am accustomed to framerates as high as 200+ and I can ASSURE you, there IS a huge difference between 60 fps and 30 fps. The average person won't notice lag around this region because the average person is used to console gaming or watching film which usually runs around 24-30fps. But anyone who's gamed on a PC at high framerates knows true framerate lag, and anyone who thinks Sense or Blur or even lower Quadrant scores thinks that just because some guy on a forum said "Quadrant means nothing" that he shouldn't take his score of less than 2000 points below other users with the same device as a sign his device isn't performing right, well they're sorely mistaken and are suffering with poor performance.

Sorry I know this was sort of a rant, but I don't appreciate people giving false information. Quadrant does mean something, it means a heck of a lot. It just means nothing when people spoil it for e-peen sakes.

That all being said and out of the way, I usually get 3700 running Cyanogenmod 7.1 RC1.7 clocked at 1.593Ghz Imo's lean kernel InteractiveX.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Last time I'll say it friends. This was the point of the thread:



villae81 said:


> I'm curious as to what kinda scores everybody getting with their setup?


If you want to do this tired debate on benchmarks then you're welcome to make a separate thread for that.


----------

